# Chicken washed in chlorine ?



## Tommy Tainant

Surely this is just the cheap stuff ?

Chlorine-washed chicken Q&A

Over here people are scared that we will be submerged in this stuff after a trade deal.


----------



## Marianne

Makes me sad that any of Gods creatures are so poorly kept. As for Chlorine we get it in water too so we are already exposed daily.


----------



## Carter Malone

US chicken is soaked in shit. Yes, its true. Whatever you do, just don't put it in your mouth.

The Five Worst Contaminants in Chicken Products

Chicken "Fecal Soup" Contamination - DrCarney.com Blog

*KFC.
Safeway.
McDonalds.
Your favorite local restaurant.
All of that chicken is bathed in fecal soup.*


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> Surely this is just the cheap stuff ?
> 
> Chlorine-washed chicken Q&A
> 
> Over here people are scared that we will be submerged in this stuff after a trade deal.


People or do you have a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## Carter Malone

We're actually PAYING for chicken shit. 






The Unappetizing Realities of Factory-Farmed Meat


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".


----------



## koshergrl

Oh for pete's sake. 

Chickens are filthy creatures.I think every person on the planet should have to raise and butcher meat animals at some point, so we don't have to deal with this sort of hysterical nonsense. 

at my house, this is how it went:

Butcher the bird (use an axe)
Boil a huge pot of water. Dip the bird in the boiling water. If you are doing multiple birds, that water is nasty. But the point isn't to clean the birds, but to loosen their feathers for plucking. Industrial processors throw some bleach in there to kill things like ecoli or salmonella, most likely, just as a precaution. It doesn't matter, because this is just the beginning of the process. 

Pluck the chicken. 

Singe the chicken

Gut the chicken

Wash the chicken again. This time under running water, we also use some soap just because. We used a scrub brush. 

There you have it. 

Yes, it's terribly alarming and dirty work to flap handed faggots who can't stand to look upon real life.


----------



## miketx

i cry fowl.


----------



## Carter Malone

Tommy Tainant said:


> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".




This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.


----------



## koshergrl

Carter Malone said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.
Click to expand...


Er..yes, people do still raise and slaughter their own food. 
Yes store chickens come from factories. That's kind of my point. The water gets dirty. It gets dirty when you do it at home, too. The bleach ofsets that. 
And yes, chickens are fucking filthy. Close your pet chicken's ears so she doesn't hear me write that. They literally eat shit, and dead stuff, and they bathe in dirt.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Carter Malone said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.
Click to expand...

Over here you can choose to buy free range or "caged" chicken or eggs. Free range costs more so it is a middle class concern. Is it the same over there ?


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here you can choose to buy free range or "caged" chicken or eggs. Free range costs more so it is a middle class concern. Is it the same over there ?
Click to expand...

Yes, to a point. 

And keep in mind..if there is bleach in the dipping water, I guarantee it's a federal mandate.


----------



## Moonglow

Carter Malone said:


> We're actually PAYING for chicken shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Unappetizing Realities of Factory-Farmed Meat


Well duh, the birds eat it, like many other animals eat undigested fecal matter...


----------



## Moonglow

Tommy Tainant said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here you can choose to buy free range or "caged" chicken or eggs. Free range costs more so it is a middle class concern. Is it the same over there ?
Click to expand...

Not so much, just a concern that they are caught by chicken hawks..


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The thing is that you know what you buy and eat at home. You have no idea what you are eating when you are out.

Can you buy better quality chicken in the US or is it not a factor ?


----------



## Moonglow

Tommy Tainant said:


> The thing is that you know what you buy and eat at home. You have no idea what you are eating when you are out.
> 
> Can you buy better quality chicken in the US or is it not a factor ?


I did electronics and electro-mechanical maint. of chicken operations from laying houses to shipping cooked product...It's all the same, life feeds off death...But when you buy stuff in a store, you sometimes don't know what you are getting, but on the whole, the majority of the time we live to see another day..


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> The thing is that you know what you buy and eat at home. You have no idea what you are eating when you are out.
> 
> Can you buy better quality chicken in the US or is it not a factor ?



The quality of the chicken, and bleach in the dipping water, are two different things.

They are required to put bleach in the water.
And the heated water is the first step, after killing the chicken, so it is dirty because the chickens are dirty. 

You think that's nasty, wait till the gutting part. 

It's a nasty job to process dead animals. People who have actually done it themselves recognize that.


----------



## Moonglow

The pictures you are seeing is in an egg laying operation...They do use clorox and the ammonia from rotting eggs makes for a most odiferous bouquet of putrid you'll ever encounter, next to a group of dead humans...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its a cause of concern over here.


----------



## Kat

Sorry but this is just gross to me.


----------



## irosie91

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here you can choose to buy free range or "caged" chicken or eggs. Free range costs more so it is a middle class concern. Is it the same over there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, to a point.
> 
> And keep in mind..if there is bleach in the dipping water, I guarantee it's a federal mandate.
Click to expand...


bleach is a disinfectant------it is used in hospitals, too.     It's ok-----we just like to call it
      "HYPOCHLORITE SOLUTION"   <<<<  does that make you feel better?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> The thing is that you know what you buy and eat at home. You have no idea what you are eating when you are out.
> 
> Can you buy better quality chicken in the US or is it not a factor ?



If you haven't tasted Perdue, you haven't lived.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I buy all of my meats from a local butcher who only buys from local farms, posted guarantee. All of the chickens come from a large Amish chicken farm about 70 miles from here...none are genetically modified, no antibiotics, no chlorine bleach or saline solutions.
Chickens are processed on site.
 Chances are, you have a butcher store somewhere near you that you can buy from. The meat is 100 times better tasting and none of that weird gelatinous/rubbery texture of the frankenchicken in grocery stores.


----------



## RodISHI

Carter Malone said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.
Click to expand...

Chickens are filthy even the ones you raise in your own yard but Tommy may prefer to have his chicken sprayed with benzalkonium other than have them dipped in a bleach water solution prior to being package while they are still raw meat.


----------



## Mindful

I think the US does something with eggs. Hence the need to keep them in the refrigerator. Whereas in Europe, we can keep them at room temperature.


----------



## koshergrl

Mindful said:


> I think the US does something with eggs. Hence the need to keep them in the refrigerator. Whereas in Europe, we can keep them at room temperature.


No, we don't do anything to the eggs. People are just stupid and think they need to be kept in the fridge.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> I think the US does something with eggs. Hence the need to keep them in the refrigerator. Whereas in Europe, we can keep them at room temperature.



we wash the protective gunk off of them----it is a law but it makes them more perishable


----------



## irosie91

koshergrl said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the US does something with eggs. Hence the need to keep them in the refrigerator. Whereas in Europe, we can keep them at room temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't do anything to the eggs. People are just stupid and think they need to be kept in the fridge.
Click to expand...


yes----we do wash them------in Europe they do not----the gunk that they have on them when LAID is
protective.      Eggs should be fridged----unless your own chicken,  matilda----laid them


----------



## koshergrl

irosie91 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the US does something with eggs. Hence the need to keep them in the refrigerator. Whereas in Europe, we can keep them at room temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't do anything to the eggs. People are just stupid and think they need to be kept in the fridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----we do wash them------in Europe they do not----the gunk that they have on them when LAID is
> protective.      Eggs should be fridged----unless your own chicken,  matilda----laid them
Click to expand...

Another stupid federal reg. Figures.


----------



## irosie91

koshergrl said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the US does something with eggs. Hence the need to keep them in the refrigerator. Whereas in Europe, we can keep them at room temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't do anything to the eggs. People are just stupid and think they need to be kept in the fridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----we do wash them------in Europe they do not----the gunk that they have on them when LAID is
> protective.      Eggs should be fridged----unless your own chicken,  matilda----laid them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another stupid federal reg. Figures.
Click to expand...


salmonella is a bitch       The eggs get packed up-----they sit in the grocery store-----they come home and
sit around-----little hands touch them  ------etc etc ----too much opportunity for salmonella to GET AROUND


----------



## koshergrl

irosie91 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the US does something with eggs. Hence the need to keep them in the refrigerator. Whereas in Europe, we can keep them at room temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't do anything to the eggs. People are just stupid and think they need to be kept in the fridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----we do wash them------in Europe they do not----the gunk that they have on them when LAID is
> protective.      Eggs should be fridged----unless your own chicken,  matilda----laid them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another stupid federal reg. Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salmonella is a bitch       The eggs get packed up-----they sit in the grocery store-----they come home and
> sit around-----little hands touch them  ------etc etc ----too much opportunity for salmonella to GET AROUND
Click to expand...


They're  more likely to because the barrier is destroyed. 
All the wash does is remove salmonella from the outside of the shell before it goes to the stores. 

It doesn't protect it from salmonella once it comes home.

"....not only is there a medium that promotes bacterial growth, but the water also provides an excellent vehicle for pathogens such as salmonella and other critters to pass through via the tens of thousands of pores on the surface of the egg shell.

"It’s in part because of the above risk that the EU has ruled out egg washing, asserting that careless washing procedures can lead to more damage than good."

Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa


----------



## iamwhatiseem

irosie91 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the US does something with eggs. Hence the need to keep them in the refrigerator. Whereas in Europe, we can keep them at room temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't do anything to the eggs. People are just stupid and think they need to be kept in the fridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----we do wash them------in Europe they do not----the gunk that they have on them when LAID is
> protective.      Eggs should be fridged----unless your own chicken,  matilda----laid them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another stupid federal reg. Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salmonella is a bitch       The eggs get packed up-----they sit in the grocery store-----they come home and
> sit around-----little hands touch them  ------etc etc ----too much opportunity for salmonella to GET AROUND
Click to expand...


Well...actually, the salmonella most likely comes from the hen who is infected and thus her eggs are also infected. 
Just sayin


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And to the OP Tommy Tainant 
Yes we can buy better chickens in the U.S.
Unfortunately, like everything else, corporatism has virtually taken over the entire food chain. 
However you can still buy chicken/pork/beef that are locally grown, and more importantly LOCALLY PROCESSED...that is the real key.


----------



## irosie91

koshergrl said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the US does something with eggs. Hence the need to keep them in the refrigerator. Whereas in Europe, we can keep them at room temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't do anything to the eggs. People are just stupid and think they need to be kept in the fridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----we do wash them------in Europe they do not----the gunk that they have on them when LAID is
> protective.      Eggs should be fridged----unless your own chicken,  matilda----laid them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another stupid federal reg. Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salmonella is a bitch       The eggs get packed up-----they sit in the grocery store-----they come home and
> sit around-----little hands touch them  ------etc etc ----too much opportunity for salmonella to GET AROUND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're  more likely to because the barrier is destroyed.
> All the wash does is remove salmonella from the outside of the shell before it goes to the stores.
> 
> It doesn't protect it from salmonella once it comes home.
> 
> "....not only is there a medium that promotes bacterial growth, but the water also provides an excellent vehicle for pathogens such as salmonella and other critters to pass through via the tens of thousands of pores on the surface of the egg shell.
> 
> "It’s in part because of the above risk that the EU has ruled out egg washing, asserting that careless washing procedures can lead to more damage than good."
> 
> Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa
Click to expand...


there would have to be salmonella in your house and on the fingers of your four year old----
who gets to play with your UNFRIDGED eggs.       Some of the brit laws are left over for
people who do not have a fridge------lots of people in GREAT limey land live in rooms
that have no fridges and cook on a little coal driven heater-------and get a bath by
appointment only-------------well .... it was that way for some people that even I knew---back
then.    The fridge helps keep bacteria down-----salmonella like WARM.      It is not good to stick
your raw chickens in the sink and run water on them-------little gram negative bastard rods can
live in a wet sink.      My mom used to nevah crack an egg without WASHING it first------clearly
a habit leftover from EARLIER days  -----it actually---makes little sense


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
Americans grossly overcook their food.


----------



## irosie91

iamwhatiseem said:


> Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
> And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
> At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
> Americans grossly overcook their food.



not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't do anything to the eggs. People are just stupid and think they need to be kept in the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes----we do wash them------in Europe they do not----the gunk that they have on them when LAID is
> protective.      Eggs should be fridged----unless your own chicken,  matilda----laid them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another stupid federal reg. Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salmonella is a bitch       The eggs get packed up-----they sit in the grocery store-----they come home and
> sit around-----little hands touch them  ------etc etc ----too much opportunity for salmonella to GET AROUND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're  more likely to because the barrier is destroyed.
> All the wash does is remove salmonella from the outside of the shell before it goes to the stores.
> 
> It doesn't protect it from salmonella once it comes home.
> 
> "....not only is there a medium that promotes bacterial growth, but the water also provides an excellent vehicle for pathogens such as salmonella and other critters to pass through via the tens of thousands of pores on the surface of the egg shell.
> 
> "It’s in part because of the above risk that the EU has ruled out egg washing, asserting that careless washing procedures can lead to more damage than good."
> 
> Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there would have to be salmonella in your house and on the fingers of your four year old----
> who gets to play with your UNFRIDGED eggs.       Some of the brit laws are left over for
> people who do not have a fridge------lots of people in GREAT limey land live in rooms
> that have no fridges and cook on a little coal driven heater-------and get a bath by
> appointment only-------------well .... it was that way for some people that even I knew---back
> then.    The fridge helps keep bacteria down-----salmonella like WARM.      It is not good to stick
> your raw chickens in the sink and run water on them-------little gram negative bastard rods can
> live in a wet sink.      My mom used to nevah crack an egg without WASHING it first------clearly
> a habit leftover from EARLIER days  -----it actually---makes little sense
Click to expand...


Are you serious?


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----we do wash them------in Europe they do not----the gunk that they have on them when LAID is
> protective.      Eggs should be fridged----unless your own chicken,  matilda----laid them
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid federal reg. Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salmonella is a bitch       The eggs get packed up-----they sit in the grocery store-----they come home and
> sit around-----little hands touch them  ------etc etc ----too much opportunity for salmonella to GET AROUND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're  more likely to because the barrier is destroyed.
> All the wash does is remove salmonella from the outside of the shell before it goes to the stores.
> 
> It doesn't protect it from salmonella once it comes home.
> 
> "....not only is there a medium that promotes bacterial growth, but the water also provides an excellent vehicle for pathogens such as salmonella and other critters to pass through via the tens of thousands of pores on the surface of the egg shell.
> 
> "It’s in part because of the above risk that the EU has ruled out egg washing, asserting that careless washing procedures can lead to more damage than good."
> 
> Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there would have to be salmonella in your house and on the fingers of your four year old----
> who gets to play with your UNFRIDGED eggs.       Some of the brit laws are left over for
> people who do not have a fridge------lots of people in GREAT limey land live in rooms
> that have no fridges and cook on a little coal driven heater-------and get a bath by
> appointment only-------------well .... it was that way for some people that even I knew---back
> then.    The fridge helps keep bacteria down-----salmonella like WARM.      It is not good to stick
> your raw chickens in the sink and run water on them-------little gram negative bastard rods can
> live in a wet sink.      My mom used to nevah crack an egg without WASHING it first------clearly
> a habit leftover from EARLIER days  -----it actually---makes little sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
Click to expand...


about what, hon? ------limey land or my mom washing every damn egg before she SCRAMBLED? 
she is 97 and probably still does it.       Some salmonella is VERY SERIOUSLY PATHOGENIC--
can kill a kid


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid federal reg. Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salmonella is a bitch       The eggs get packed up-----they sit in the grocery store-----they come home and
> sit around-----little hands touch them  ------etc etc ----too much opportunity for salmonella to GET AROUND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're  more likely to because the barrier is destroyed.
> All the wash does is remove salmonella from the outside of the shell before it goes to the stores.
> 
> It doesn't protect it from salmonella once it comes home.
> 
> "....not only is there a medium that promotes bacterial growth, but the water also provides an excellent vehicle for pathogens such as salmonella and other critters to pass through via the tens of thousands of pores on the surface of the egg shell.
> 
> "It’s in part because of the above risk that the EU has ruled out egg washing, asserting that careless washing procedures can lead to more damage than good."
> 
> Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there would have to be salmonella in your house and on the fingers of your four year old----
> who gets to play with your UNFRIDGED eggs.       Some of the brit laws are left over for
> people who do not have a fridge------lots of people in GREAT limey land live in rooms
> that have no fridges and cook on a little coal driven heater-------and get a bath by
> appointment only-------------well .... it was that way for some people that even I knew---back
> then.    The fridge helps keep bacteria down-----salmonella like WARM.      It is not good to stick
> your raw chickens in the sink and run water on them-------little gram negative bastard rods can
> live in a wet sink.      My mom used to nevah crack an egg without WASHING it first------clearly
> a habit leftover from EARLIER days  -----it actually---makes little sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about what, hon? ------limey land or my mom washing every damn egg before she SCRAMBLED?
> she is 97 and probably still does it.       Some salmonella is VERY SERIOUSLY PATHOGENIC--
> can kill a kid
Click to expand...


About England.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> salmonella is a bitch       The eggs get packed up-----they sit in the grocery store-----they come home and
> sit around-----little hands touch them  ------etc etc ----too much opportunity for salmonella to GET AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're  more likely to because the barrier is destroyed.
> All the wash does is remove salmonella from the outside of the shell before it goes to the stores.
> 
> It doesn't protect it from salmonella once it comes home.
> 
> "....not only is there a medium that promotes bacterial growth, but the water also provides an excellent vehicle for pathogens such as salmonella and other critters to pass through via the tens of thousands of pores on the surface of the egg shell.
> 
> "It’s in part because of the above risk that the EU has ruled out egg washing, asserting that careless washing procedures can lead to more damage than good."
> 
> Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there would have to be salmonella in your house and on the fingers of your four year old----
> who gets to play with your UNFRIDGED eggs.       Some of the brit laws are left over for
> people who do not have a fridge------lots of people in GREAT limey land live in rooms
> that have no fridges and cook on a little coal driven heater-------and get a bath by
> appointment only-------------well .... it was that way for some people that even I knew---back
> then.    The fridge helps keep bacteria down-----salmonella like WARM.      It is not good to stick
> your raw chickens in the sink and run water on them-------little gram negative bastard rods can
> live in a wet sink.      My mom used to nevah crack an egg without WASHING it first------clearly
> a habit leftover from EARLIER days  -----it actually---makes little sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about what, hon? ------limey land or my mom washing every damn egg before she SCRAMBLED?
> she is 97 and probably still does it.       Some salmonella is VERY SERIOUSLY PATHOGENIC--
> can kill a kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About England.
Click to expand...


what part?       I was never there----except for 15 minutes at the airport. ------HOWEVER 
hubby was there as a student in his 20s for a few years    (in the 1960s)      I have distant
relatives there and some other relatives have gone there to visit now and then.   Some of
my colleagues lived there for special EXPOSURE to their special teaching hospitals------I WAS
told about the living conditions which usually include  NO SHOWER OR BATHTUB------
no fridge for a room renter------just a little heater like trying to cook over a Bunsen burner----
either that or a pint of beer and no food at the local pub.    Some of the private homes had no
bathtub or shower-------one goes to the  PUBLIC thing ------ugh.-------da toilet is in da hallway----
the PULL THE CHAIN set up


----------



## iamwhatiseem

irosie91 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
> And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
> At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
> Americans grossly overcook their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
> turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?
Click to expand...


I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I don't know what's in it, but chicken from KFC, MCD, WenDys, HarDys, Burger KingDs. is good. 

You know hot dogs are allowed something like 10% bug parts? Only the most tasty bug parts though! Yum E!


----------



## irosie91

iamwhatiseem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
> And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
> At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
> Americans grossly overcook their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
> turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
> WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.
Click to expand...


Its not that bad----especially if you buy a 14 pounder


----------



## irosie91

IsaacNewton said:


> I don't know what's in it, but chicken from KFC, MCD, WenDys, HarDys, Burger KingDs. is good.
> 
> You know hot dogs are allowed something like 10% bug parts? Only the most tasty bug parts though! Yum E!



in today's LITIGENOUS  (spelling?)  world their chickens are probably dipped in pure chlorox


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're  more likely to because the barrier is destroyed.
> All the wash does is remove salmonella from the outside of the shell before it goes to the stores.
> 
> It doesn't protect it from salmonella once it comes home.
> 
> "....not only is there a medium that promotes bacterial growth, but the water also provides an excellent vehicle for pathogens such as salmonella and other critters to pass through via the tens of thousands of pores on the surface of the egg shell.
> 
> "It’s in part because of the above risk that the EU has ruled out egg washing, asserting that careless washing procedures can lead to more damage than good."
> 
> Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there would have to be salmonella in your house and on the fingers of your four year old----
> who gets to play with your UNFRIDGED eggs.       Some of the brit laws are left over for
> people who do not have a fridge------lots of people in GREAT limey land live in rooms
> that have no fridges and cook on a little coal driven heater-------and get a bath by
> appointment only-------------well .... it was that way for some people that even I knew---back
> then.    The fridge helps keep bacteria down-----salmonella like WARM.      It is not good to stick
> your raw chickens in the sink and run water on them-------little gram negative bastard rods can
> live in a wet sink.      My mom used to nevah crack an egg without WASHING it first------clearly
> a habit leftover from EARLIER days  -----it actually---makes little sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about what, hon? ------limey land or my mom washing every damn egg before she SCRAMBLED?
> she is 97 and probably still does it.       Some salmonella is VERY SERIOUSLY PATHOGENIC--
> can kill a kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part?       I was never there----except for 15 minutes at the airport. ------HOWEVER
> hubby was there as a student in his 20s for a few years    (in the 1960s)      I have distant
> relatives there and some other relatives have gone there to visit now and then.   Some of
> my colleagues lived there for special EXPOSURE to their special teaching hospitals------I WAS
> told about the living conditions which usually include  NO SHOWER OR BATHTUB------
> no fridge for a room renter------just a little heater like trying to cook over a Bunsen burner----
> either that or a pint of beer and no food at the local pub.    Some of the private homes had no
> bathtub or shower-------one goes to the  PUBLIC thing ------ugh.-------da toilet is in da hallway----
> the PULL THE CHAIN set up
Click to expand...


We're living in the 2000' s now.

I've stayed in some dumps in the US. One full of cockroaches. And a hotel  in Manhattan, with the toilet and shower down the hall.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

irosie91 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
> And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
> At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
> Americans grossly overcook their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
> turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
> WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not that bad----especially if you buy a 14 pounder
Click to expand...


Ah, but Prime Rib is sooo much better. Or a nice grilled whole Arctic Char filet with risotto...I'm hungry.


----------



## Mindful

iamwhatiseem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
> And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
> At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
> Americans grossly overcook their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
> turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
> WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.
Click to expand...



I steam my chicken. The flesh stays nice and plump.


----------



## Mindful

iamwhatiseem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
> And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
> At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
> Americans grossly overcook their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
> turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
> WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not that bad----especially if you buy a 14 pounder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but Prime Rib is sooo much better. Or a nice grilled whole Arctic Char filet with risotto...I'm hungry.
Click to expand...


American steaks. You can't beat them.


----------



## IsaacNewton

irosie91 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's in it, but chicken from KFC, MCD, WenDys, HarDys, Burger KingDs. is good.
> 
> You know hot dogs are allowed something like 10% bug parts? Only the most tasty bug parts though! Yum E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in today's LITIGENOUS  (spelling?)  world their chickens are probably dipped in pure chlorox
Click to expand...


Well they have SOME way that they disinfect them. I mean billions of chicken are killed and eaten every year and you almost never hear of someone getting ill. We used to drink straight out of the hose as kids, all hoses at everyone's house, at gas stations, and everywhere else. Nobody I know drinks the water out of a toilet. Everyone knows better. Except dogs who think the toilet is a natural mountain spring. 

All this concern over germs and yada yada, I think the human race has eaten enough of this stuff that any hazards are proven to be minimized by now.


----------



## irosie91

IsaacNewton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's in it, but chicken from KFC, MCD, WenDys, HarDys, Burger KingDs. is good.
> 
> You know hot dogs are allowed something like 10% bug parts? Only the most tasty bug parts though! Yum E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in today's LITIGENOUS  (spelling?)  world their chickens are probably dipped in pure chlorox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have SOME way that they disinfect them. I mean billions of chicken are killed and eaten every year and you almost never hear of someone getting ill. We used to drink straight out of the hose as kids, all hoses at everyone's house, at gas stations, and everywhere else. Nobody I know drinks the water out of a toilet. Everyone knows better. Except dogs who think the toilet is a natural mountain spring.
> 
> All this concern over germs and yada yada, I think the human race has eaten enough of this stuff that any hazards are proven to be minimized by now.
Click to expand...


although SALMONELLA  can kill-------it USUALLY does not.     It can get into you and get out with
either no symptoms------or just a little minor   diarrhea.      What's wrong with drinking out of a garden
hose.     It keeps kids from tracking muck into the kitchen.   Salmonella gets to be a problem
when some food gets a few bugs and the food is left OUT  (of the fridge)    and the little rods
have babies.   That's why it is best NOT to plop a raw chicken into your kitchen sink.    It gets here and
it gets there and SOMETIMES it finds a favorable place to BREED------and sometimes it breeds
really VIRULENT strains.    Also ----frogs got'em on their skin----and turtles   (I think).     Ever play
down in the swamps?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eggs are big news over here. They have had to take 700000 off sale for some reason.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mindful said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
> And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
> At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
> Americans grossly overcook their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
> turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
> WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I steam my chicken. The flesh stays nice and plump.
Click to expand...


Oh mercy...try this.
Take a couple bone-in breast, hopefully from a butcher....take a large bowl with a good Tablespoon of salt, dash of black pepper. Place the chicken in the bowl for at least 45 minutes, no need to refrigerate...in fact don't, it makes the meat too cold before cooking.
Rinse the chicken off to remove excess salt.
  Preheat oven to 425.
take some olive oil, salt/pepper/herbs of your choice and by hand smother the chicken with it.
Bake for 13 minutes, turn the heat down to 350 and reset timer for 20 minutes. Check temperature with a digital thermometer, cook a few minutes more if necessary.
 This will be the juiciest chicken you have ever had.
  It's all do to the brine.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eggs are big news over here. They have had to take 700000 off sale for some reason.



where is "here"?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

IsaacNewton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's in it, but chicken from KFC, MCD, WenDys, HarDys, Burger KingDs. is good.
> 
> You know hot dogs are allowed something like 10% bug parts? Only the most tasty bug parts though! Yum E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in today's LITIGENOUS  (spelling?)  world their chickens are probably dipped in pure chlorox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have SOME way that they disinfect them. I mean billions of chicken are killed and eaten every year and you almost never hear of someone getting ill. We used to drink straight out of the hose as kids, all hoses at everyone's house, at gas stations, and everywhere else. Nobody I know drinks the water out of a toilet. Everyone knows better. Except dogs who think the toilet is a natural mountain spring.
> 
> All this concern over germs and yada yada, I think the human race has eaten enough of this stuff that any hazards are proven to be minimized by now.
Click to expand...







Yeah but..............................


----------



## irosie91

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
> And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
> At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
> Americans grossly overcook their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
> turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
> WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I steam my chicken. The flesh stays nice and plump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh mercy...try this.
> Take a couple bone-in breast, hopefully from a butcher....take a large bowl with a good Tablespoon of salt, dash of black pepper. Place the chicken in the bowl for at least 45 minutes, no need to refrigerate...in fact don't, it makes the meat too cold before cooking.
> Rinse the chicken off to remove excess salt.
> Preheat oven to 425.
> take some olive oil, salt/pepper/herbs of your choice and by hand smother the chicken with it.
> Bake for 13 minutes, turn the heat down to 350 and reset timer for 20 minutes. Check temperature with a digital thermometer, cook a few minutes more if necessary.
> This will be the juiciest chicken you have ever had.
> It's all do to the brine.
Click to expand...


you also made it kosher.  ------assuming it was slaughtered correctly and you did not SLATHER
it with butter--------OH!!!   you used olive oil--------good gentile!!!!!!!


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its a cause of concern over here.


If you don't like chlorine in your chicken; your better steer clear of those "baby carrots" parents love to stuff in their children's faces, as a "healthy" alternative...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

irosie91 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal cooking basically sterilizes any meat/egg.
> And for Pete's sake you do NOT need to cook it till 165!!! That is absurd, and only dries the meat out.
> At 150, it only takes seconds to kill virtually 100% of any bacteria present.
> Americans grossly overcook their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
> turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
> WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I steam my chicken. The flesh stays nice and plump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh mercy...try this.
> Take a couple bone-in breast, hopefully from a butcher....take a large bowl with a good Tablespoon of salt, dash of black pepper. Place the chicken in the bowl for at least 45 minutes, no need to refrigerate...in fact don't, it makes the meat too cold before cooking.
> Rinse the chicken off to remove excess salt.
> Preheat oven to 425.
> take some olive oil, salt/pepper/herbs of your choice and by hand smother the chicken with it.
> Bake for 13 minutes, turn the heat down to 350 and reset timer for 20 minutes. Check temperature with a digital thermometer, cook a few minutes more if necessary.
> This will be the juiciest chicken you have ever had.
> It's all do to the brine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you also made it kosher.  ------assuming it was slaughtered correctly and you did not SLATHER
> it with butter--------OH!!!   you used olive oil--------good gentile!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


uh..no...not Jewish...


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's in it, but chicken from KFC, MCD, WenDys, HarDys, Burger KingDs. is good.
> 
> You know hot dogs are allowed something like 10% bug parts? Only the most tasty bug parts though! Yum E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in today's LITIGENOUS  (spelling?)  world their chickens are probably dipped in pure chlorox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have SOME way that they disinfect them. I mean billions of chicken are killed and eaten every year and you almost never hear of someone getting ill. We used to drink straight out of the hose as kids, all hoses at everyone's house, at gas stations, and everywhere else. Nobody I know drinks the water out of a toilet. Everyone knows better. Except dogs who think the toilet is a natural mountain spring.
> 
> All this concern over germs and yada yada, I think the human race has eaten enough of this stuff that any hazards are proven to be minimized by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but..............................
Click to expand...

Canning kills everything.


----------



## irosie91

iamwhatiseem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not eggs. -------you put a RAW EGG into your turkey stuffing---------it is likely not to cook at all DEEP in the
> turkey's ass    ---------egg nog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
> WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I steam my chicken. The flesh stays nice and plump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh mercy...try this.
> Take a couple bone-in breast, hopefully from a butcher....take a large bowl with a good Tablespoon of salt, dash of black pepper. Place the chicken in the bowl for at least 45 minutes, no need to refrigerate...in fact don't, it makes the meat too cold before cooking.
> Rinse the chicken off to remove excess salt.
> Preheat oven to 425.
> take some olive oil, salt/pepper/herbs of your choice and by hand smother the chicken with it.
> Bake for 13 minutes, turn the heat down to 350 and reset timer for 20 minutes. Check temperature with a digital thermometer, cook a few minutes more if necessary.
> This will be the juiciest chicken you have ever had.
> It's all do to the brine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you also made it kosher.  ------assuming it was slaughtered correctly and you did not SLATHER
> it with butter--------OH!!!   you used olive oil--------good gentile!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh..no...not Jewish...
Click to expand...


I AM AS I AM-------or    i am what i seem.  ------for the record I put some sugar in the brine, too----
and bay leaves----and whatevah and cook it-----then cool it----then fridge it for a few hours


----------



## irosie91

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's in it, but chicken from KFC, MCD, WenDys, HarDys, Burger KingDs. is good.
> 
> You know hot dogs are allowed something like 10% bug parts? Only the most tasty bug parts though! Yum E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in today's LITIGENOUS  (spelling?)  world their chickens are probably dipped in pure chlorox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have SOME way that they disinfect them. I mean billions of chicken are killed and eaten every year and you almost never hear of someone getting ill. We used to drink straight out of the hose as kids, all hoses at everyone's house, at gas stations, and everywhere else. Nobody I know drinks the water out of a toilet. Everyone knows better. Except dogs who think the toilet is a natural mountain spring.
> 
> All this concern over germs and yada yada, I think the human race has eaten enough of this stuff that any hazards are proven to be minimized by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but..............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canning kills everything.
Click to expand...


some foods-----those that are basic rather than acidic,    can harbor  BOTULISM spores that
can grow IN THE CAN---------oy.........


----------



## koshergrl

irosie91 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's in it, but chicken from KFC, MCD, WenDys, HarDys, Burger KingDs. is good.
> 
> You know hot dogs are allowed something like 10% bug parts? Only the most tasty bug parts though! Yum E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in today's LITIGENOUS  (spelling?)  world their chickens are probably dipped in pure chlorox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have SOME way that they disinfect them. I mean billions of chicken are killed and eaten every year and you almost never hear of someone getting ill. We used to drink straight out of the hose as kids, all hoses at everyone's house, at gas stations, and everywhere else. Nobody I know drinks the water out of a toilet. Everyone knows better. Except dogs who think the toilet is a natural mountain spring.
> 
> All this concern over germs and yada yada, I think the human race has eaten enough of this stuff that any hazards are proven to be minimized by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but..............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canning kills everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some foods-----those that are basic rather than acidic,    can harbor  BOTULISM spores that
> can grow IN THE CAN---------oy.........
Click to expand...

Only if it's not properly processed and sealed. My statement is based on the application of tested processing and sealing times and techniques.

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Meats


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs are big news over here. They have had to take 700000 off sale for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is "here"?
Click to expand...


The UK; your favourite place.

Dutch contaminated eggs causing a fuss.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

irosie91 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or ever will cook a whole turkey, it is a rather dumb practice in our time.
> WIth today's franken-birds, in order for the interior meat to reach safe temperature you have to fry the outside till it is jerky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I steam my chicken. The flesh stays nice and plump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh mercy...try this.
> Take a couple bone-in breast, hopefully from a butcher....take a large bowl with a good Tablespoon of salt, dash of black pepper. Place the chicken in the bowl for at least 45 minutes, no need to refrigerate...in fact don't, it makes the meat too cold before cooking.
> Rinse the chicken off to remove excess salt.
> Preheat oven to 425.
> take some olive oil, salt/pepper/herbs of your choice and by hand smother the chicken with it.
> Bake for 13 minutes, turn the heat down to 350 and reset timer for 20 minutes. Check temperature with a digital thermometer, cook a few minutes more if necessary.
> This will be the juiciest chicken you have ever had.
> It's all do to the brine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you also made it kosher.  ------assuming it was slaughtered correctly and you did not SLATHER
> it with butter--------OH!!!   you used olive oil--------good gentile!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh..no...not Jewish...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I AM AS I AM-------or    i am what i seem.  ------for the record I put some sugar in the brine, too----
> and bay leaves----and whatevah and cook it-----then cool it----then fridge it for a few hours
Click to expand...


I have put bay leaves as well, underused herb in America...bay leaves are awesome in a lot of things.


----------



## irosie91

iamwhatiseem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I steam my chicken. The flesh stays nice and plump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mercy...try this.
> Take a couple bone-in breast, hopefully from a butcher....take a large bowl with a good Tablespoon of salt, dash of black pepper. Place the chicken in the bowl for at least 45 minutes, no need to refrigerate...in fact don't, it makes the meat too cold before cooking.
> Rinse the chicken off to remove excess salt.
> Preheat oven to 425.
> take some olive oil, salt/pepper/herbs of your choice and by hand smother the chicken with it.
> Bake for 13 minutes, turn the heat down to 350 and reset timer for 20 minutes. Check temperature with a digital thermometer, cook a few minutes more if necessary.
> This will be the juiciest chicken you have ever had.
> It's all do to the brine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you also made it kosher.  ------assuming it was slaughtered correctly and you did not SLATHER
> it with butter--------OH!!!   you used olive oil--------good gentile!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh..no...not Jewish...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I AM AS I AM-------or    i am what i seem.  ------for the record I put some sugar in the brine, too----
> and bay leaves----and whatevah and cook it-----then cool it----then fridge it for a few hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have put bay leaves as well, underused herb in America...bay leaves are awesome in a lot of things.
Click to expand...


if you go to an INDIAN GROCERY-----you can buy them by the pound


----------



## iamwhatiseem

irosie91 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mercy...try this.
> Take a couple bone-in breast, hopefully from a butcher....take a large bowl with a good Tablespoon of salt, dash of black pepper. Place the chicken in the bowl for at least 45 minutes, no need to refrigerate...in fact don't, it makes the meat too cold before cooking.
> Rinse the chicken off to remove excess salt.
> Preheat oven to 425.
> take some olive oil, salt/pepper/herbs of your choice and by hand smother the chicken with it.
> Bake for 13 minutes, turn the heat down to 350 and reset timer for 20 minutes. Check temperature with a digital thermometer, cook a few minutes more if necessary.
> This will be the juiciest chicken you have ever had.
> It's all do to the brine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you also made it kosher.  ------assuming it was slaughtered correctly and you did not SLATHER
> it with butter--------OH!!!   you used olive oil--------good gentile!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh..no...not Jewish...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I AM AS I AM-------or    i am what i seem.  ------for the record I put some sugar in the brine, too----
> and bay leaves----and whatevah and cook it-----then cool it----then fridge it for a few hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have put bay leaves as well, underused herb in America...bay leaves are awesome in a lot of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you go to an INDIAN GROCERY-----you can buy them by the pound
Click to expand...


you bet...used to get herbs from Mexico also...cheeeaaaap and fresh!
Herbs are outrageously overpriced here.


----------



## Tresha91203

Carter Malone said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.
Click to expand...


Chickens are nasty filthy. Chicken filth has very very fine particulates. ALWAYS wear a mask when cleaning the coop because you will literally breathe shit/feces into your lungs.

Hogs, also, are filthy animals unless you raise them inside and housetrain them. Goats will destroy your property and cows are too lazy to stand up so will try to lean on you for support! 

The process of butchering and cleaning any of them is horribly messy and stinky but has to be done. If you get farm raised, you pay for the nasty work. Factories automate as much as possible so are cheaper, but they bleach stuff, use preservatives and don't mind keeping your food drugged up.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's in it, but chicken from KFC, MCD, WenDys, HarDys, Burger KingDs. is good.
> 
> You know hot dogs are allowed something like 10% bug parts? Only the most tasty bug parts though! Yum E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in today's LITIGENOUS  (spelling?)  world their chickens are probably dipped in pure chlorox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have SOME way that they disinfect them. I mean billions of chicken are killed and eaten every year and you almost never hear of someone getting ill. We used to drink straight out of the hose as kids, all hoses at everyone's house, at gas stations, and everywhere else. Nobody I know drinks the water out of a toilet. Everyone knows better. Except dogs who think the toilet is a natural mountain spring.
> 
> All this concern over germs and yada yada, I think the human race has eaten enough of this stuff that any hazards are proven to be minimized by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but..............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canning kills everything.
Click to expand...







Hopefully.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tresha91203 said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chickens are nasty filthy. Chicken filth has very very fine particulates. ALWAYS wear a mask when cleaning the coop because you will literally breathe shit/feces into your lungs.
> 
> Hogs, also, are filthy animals unless you raise them inside and housetrain them. Goats will destroy your property and cows are too lazy to stand up so will try to lean on you for support!
> 
> The process of butchering and cleaning any of them is horribly messy and stinky but has to be done. If you get farm raised, you pay for the nasty work. Factories automate as much as possible so are cheaper, but they bleach stuff, use preservatives and don't mind keeping your food drugged up.
Click to expand...


Ever since corporatism took over the food chain we have dramatically escalated food related illnesses and death.PERIOD.
  Child type 2 diabetes basically did not exist until after 1955.
Type 2 diabetes used to be called Adult onset Diabetes, because children never had it.
And now you have Forbes and other corporate rags trying to downplay type 2 diabetes and challenge the science.
  Now you might say this has nothing to do with corporations and everything to do with lousy parenting. It's both. Even in foods you wouldn't think were laden with sugar and sodium - are.


----------



## Tresha91203

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is bleached to wash away the effects of the poor treatment that they suffer.The fear is that it will turn up in nuggets and so on. Nobody is going to buy it as "chicken".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the very point that koshergrl accidentally made - People no longer raise and slaughter their own food. The chickens people are eating now come from factories. Chickens really are not "filthy" at all but in a factory setting, they have no choice. After death, they're soaked in feces and the bleach bath does not wash that away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chickens are nasty filthy. Chicken filth has very very fine particulates. ALWAYS wear a mask when cleaning the coop because you will literally breathe shit/feces into your lungs.
> 
> Hogs, also, are filthy animals unless you raise them inside and housetrain them. Goats will destroy your property and cows are too lazy to stand up so will try to lean on you for support!
> 
> The process of butchering and cleaning any of them is horribly messy and stinky but has to be done. If you get farm raised, you pay for the nasty work. Factories automate as much as possible so are cheaper, but they bleach stuff, use preservatives and don't mind keeping your food drugged up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever since corporatism took over the food chain we have dramatically escalated food related illnesses and death.PERIOD.
> Child type 2 diabetes basically did not exist until after 1955.
> Type 2 diabetes used to be called Adult onset Diabetes, because children never had it.
> And now you have Forbes and other corporate rags trying to downplay type 2 diabetes and challenge the science.
> Now you might say this has nothing to do with corporations and everything to do with lousy parenting. It's both. Even in foods you wouldn't think were laden with sugar and sodium - are.
Click to expand...


Agreed. We need to get closer to our food, IMO, for many reasons.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a cause of concern over here.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like chlorine in your chicken; your better steer clear of those "baby carrots" parents love to stuff in their children's faces, as a "healthy" alternative...
Click to expand...

Carrots are about the only thing I cant grow here. The soil isnt right.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a cause of concern over here.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like chlorine in your chicken; your better steer clear of those "baby carrots" parents love to stuff in their children's faces, as a "healthy" alternative...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carrots are about the only thing I cant grow here. The soil isnt right.
Click to expand...

All the more reason to be aware of how "baby carrots" are produced, as yours are likely store bought. I'll give you a hint... They're not baby carrots.


----------



## Mindful

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a cause of concern over here.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like chlorine in your chicken; your better steer clear of those "baby carrots" parents love to stuff in their children's faces, as a "healthy" alternative...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carrots are about the only thing I cant grow here. The soil isnt right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason to be aware of how "baby carrots" are produced, as yours are likely store bought. I'll give you a hint... They're not baby carrots.
Click to expand...


What are they then?


----------



## Mindful

A question:

Are turkey vultures edible?


----------



## BlackSand

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yeah but..............................



Holy crud ... I wouldn't eat that crap if you paid me to.

You can get good meat just about anywhere in the states.
You just need to know what you are looking for and how to judge the meat.

Sight helps out as well ... If your chicken looks nasty (as above), it is probably way over processed at the least.
And ... Don't eat too much stuff that comes out of a can anyway ... Cook fresh.

.


----------

